# Would furries have periods?



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 7, 2010)

Yes you read the title right, would the lady furries have periods? Would tampons exist? Would it be a human like period or not? Perhaps some species wont have periods?

In the two years I have been here on faf I have seen just about every question asked about furries and never seen this one addressed.

Discuss.


----------



## FoxBody (Jun 7, 2010)

Yes

/thread

Edit: Pertaining to mammals. I don't know the inner workings of reptiles, amphibians, avians, and mythical creatures.


----------



## Alstor (Jun 7, 2010)

FoxBody said:


> Edit: Pertaining to mammals. I don't know the inner workings of reptiles, amphibians, avians, and mythical creatures.


That, but it wouldn't be the periods human females have today.

And this thread made me O_O IRL.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jun 7, 2010)

Yes on part of female mammals. No on other animals.


----------



## SnowFox (Jun 7, 2010)




----------



## Willow (Jun 7, 2010)

I did a facepalm 

Female mammals would have a heat period yea, but...no bleeding vajoo


----------



## Cat Jordan (Jun 7, 2010)

What the hell?

I guess mammals would...


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 7, 2010)

SnowFox said:


>



Every time I see your avatar I keep thinking you are Xaerun. >.<



I notice that so far people have said yes, but only in mammals.


----------



## FoxBody (Jun 7, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I did a facepalm
> 
> Female mammals would have a heat period yea, but...no bleeding vajoo



I know female dogs bleed when it's that time for them. Happend to my lab before we had her fixed. She had to wear these diaper things. Man she looked funny, lol.


----------



## SnowFox (Jun 7, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Every time I see your avatar I keep thinking you are Xaerun. >.<
> 
> 
> 
> I notice that so far people have said yes, but only in mammals.



Whenever I post you fear Vagina Lockdown.

I don't think my image works, or does it?


----------



## Taren Fox (Jun 7, 2010)

Ironic this topic was made. I was just in a chatroom with a fur who was majorly PMSing.


----------



## Willow (Jun 7, 2010)

FoxBody said:


> I know female dogs bleed when it's that time for them. Happend to my lab before we had her fixed. She had to wear these diaper things. Man she looked funny, lol.


I've had female dogs, but I've never seen them bleed when in heat, but then again, I've never had an un-spayed dog


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 7, 2010)

Randy, for the love of God, Stop posting!


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 7, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Randy, for the love of God, Stop posting!



It's a serious question.


----------



## Zseliq (Jun 7, 2010)

I guess it would depend on how human they would be.  An animal going into heat is NOT the same thing as a human having her period.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 7, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> It's a serious question.



Which makes me question if you have gone over the deep end.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Jun 7, 2010)

this would be entirely up to one creating the world or the species.

You could just as easily have a cat-person alien species that reproduces via eggs.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Jun 7, 2010)

The bleeding isn't that bad. It's the cramps.


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 7, 2010)

Just how low can The Den go?

Tune in next week for another Darkshade special!


----------



## Joeyyy (Jun 7, 2010)

ask the next furry bitch you see. k bro?


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jun 7, 2010)

Randy, you posted a thread just to ask a stupid question that was so stupid even most furries don't think to ponder it. You just topped the stupidity of the Den. This isn't something to be proud of, though I guess if it's true that we all compete with ourselves, I guess you could consider this a new "personal best".


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 7, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Randy, you posted a thread just to ask a stupid question that was so stupid even most furries don't think to ponder it. You just topped the stupidity of the Den. This isn't something to be proud of, though I guess if it's true that we all compete with ourselves, I guess you could consider this a new "personal best".


Also, you got Wolf Bone to respond to a thread with only one paragraph. Now _that_ is something to be proud of, Randy.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jun 7, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Just how low can The Den go?



It's bottomless.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 7, 2010)

Considering most anthros are pretty much just humans with animal features and skin and still have a human vagina, yeah.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 7, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Which makes me question if you have gone over the deep end.



Sometimes I ask myself that question.



LizardKing said:


> Just how low can The Den go?
> 
> Tune in next week for another Darkshade special!



There is no limit!


----------



## Icky (Jun 7, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:


> It's bottomless.


No, we have plenty of foxes in The Den.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 7, 2010)

Icky said:


> No, we have plenty of foxes in The Den.



And they have made a little village on the wall of the pit, about fifty fathoms down.

Pray that you miss it and keep on falling.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 7, 2010)

SnowFox said:


>



Best post ever. Period.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 7, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Best post ever. Period.



I like how you have it in your sig now, calling every post you make a bad post.


----------



## Icky (Jun 7, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> And they have made a little village on the wall of the pit, about fifty fathoms down.
> 
> Pray that you miss it and keep on falling.



What?


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 7, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I like how you have it in your sig now, calling every post you make a bad post.


It's not calling every post, it's giving people the option to call it a bad post.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 7, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> It's not calling every post, it's giving people the option to call it a bad post.



They should have a button.
Mods, create one NAOW!!


----------



## Atrak (Jun 7, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> It's not calling every post, it's giving people the option to call it a bad post.



Good point, although that's not really what he's doing. He's just linking back to this thread.


----------



## Taren Fox (Jun 7, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> They should have a button.
> Mods, create one NAOW!!


I'd love it. <3 Any opportunity to add even moar drama to FAF is welcome.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 7, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Good point, although that's not really what he's doing. He's just linking back to this thread.



Wait a moment, shit's getting serious XD


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 7, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> They should have a button.
> Mods, create one NAOW!!





atrakaj said:


> Good point, although that's not really what he's doing. He's just linking back to this thread.





Taren Fox said:


> I'd love it. <3 Any opportunity to add even moar drama to FAF is welcome.


Now click it. I made a suggestion thread. 

We should all add it and see if they listen. (If that's alright with SnowFox)


----------



## CrazyLee (Jun 7, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> And they have made a little village on the wall of the pit, about fifty fathoms down.
> 
> Pray that you miss it and keep on falling.



This made me lul hard.

Also, because Google and Wikipedia knows all:


> In the estrous cycles of most placental mammals, if no fertilization takes place, the uterus reabsorbs the endometrium. This breakdown of the endometrium without vaginal discharge is sometimes called _covert menstruation_.[68] Overt menstruation (where there is blood flow from the vagina) occurs primarily in humans and close evolutionary relatives such as chimpanzees.[1] Some species, such as domestic dogs, experience small amounts of vaginal bleeding while in heat; this discharge has a different physiologic cause than menstruation.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Menstrual_cycle


----------



## Sauvignon (Jun 7, 2010)

Furries only lay eggs.


----------



## Ames (Jun 7, 2010)

What is this I don't even


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 7, 2010)

EDIT:  BLAH, MY REPLY WAS WORTHLESS ALL CAPS ALL CAPS ONE1111!!!!!1!!!!!!!!ONE!!!!!1!!!1111!!!!1!!11!!!!


----------



## Willow (Jun 7, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> The bleeding isn't that bad. It's the cramps.


The whole thing is bad, all of it, it's all bad
Periods are bad

(awww, I want that button)


----------



## Atrak (Jun 7, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> The whole thing is bad, all of it, it's all bad
> Periods are bad
> 
> (awww, I want that button)



Then do it.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 7, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> The whole thing is bad, all of it, it's all bad
> Periods are bad
> 
> (awww, I want that button)



The menstrual cycle is a time period where a female turns into a 150 foot bitch dragon for 3-5 days a month. 

During that time, all testosterone heavy people should avoid any contact with a female, lest they loose their genitals.


----------



## Willow (Jun 7, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Then do it.


Oh, I just copy and paste it?


----------



## Icky (Jun 7, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> EDIT:  BLAH, MY REPLY WAS WORTHLESS ALL CAPS ALL CAPS ONE1111!!!!!1!!!!!!!!ONE!!!!!1!!!1111!!!!1!!11!!!!


All of them are.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 7, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Oh, I just copy and paste it?



It told me that the URL is invalid, so I just saved it to my computer and uploaded it.


----------



## Willow (Jun 7, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> It told me that the URL is invalid, so I just saved it to my hard drive and uploaded it.


I don't even have enough space in my sig as you can see I guess


----------



## Atrak (Jun 7, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I don't even have enough space in my sig as you can see I guess



Well, not only that, but you're only allowed to have one image in your sig either way.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 7, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> The menstrual cycle is a time period where a female turns into a 150 foot bitch dragon for 3-5 days a month.
> 
> During that time, all testosterone heavy people should avoid any contact with a female, lest they loose their genitals.



Why can't people spell "lose" on the internet?


----------



## Willow (Jun 7, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Well, not only that, but you're only allowed to have one image in your sig either way.


Oh I see

Damn


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 7, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Oh I see
> 
> Damn


You could always replace that picture that you have. DISREGARD THE REST OF THIS, I SUCK COCKS


----------



## Atrak (Jun 7, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Why can't people spell "lose" on the internet?



Do you honestly want me pick apart every post you make, simply because you found a common spelling error in an otherwise immaculate post?



Jashwa said:


> You could always replace that picture that you  have since three threads isn't anything special. I have the last post  consistently in like 5+ threads in R&R during slow times.



It's more about how they're also all locked.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jun 7, 2010)

Please guys, leave Randy alone. He's just making scientific furgonomic inquiries is all.

BTW, my black Labrador bitch also bled before she went into heat.

Of course, considering the size and structure of anthros, the ovulation cycle has to be much different than their non-anthro counterparts.


----------



## Willow (Jun 7, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> It's more about how they're also all locked.


And how they all happened pretty simultaneously


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 7, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> It's more about how they're also all locked.


Edited my post to show my shame. Didn't even notice that.


----------



## Willow (Jun 7, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Edited my post to show my shame. Didn't even notice that.


You're forgiven


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 7, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> You're forgiven


Thank you. You have no idea how neutral that makes me feel.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 7, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Thank you. You have no idea how neutral that makes me feel.



This thimble is almost overflowing with how much you care.

I like this button idea, but I doubt that it will go through.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 7, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> The menstrual cycle is a time period where a female turns into a 150 foot bitch dragon for 3-5 days a month.
> 
> During that time, all testosterone heavy people should avoid any contact with a female, lest they loose their genitals.



I have first hand experience. Two sisters and a mother. All three at the same time would be hell on earth.


----------



## Joeyyy (Jun 7, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I have first hand experience. Two sisters and a mother. All three at the same time would be hell on earth.



...3 sisters and mother...
they PMS gang up on me.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 7, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I have first hand experience. Two sisters and a mother. All three at the same time would be hell on earth.


You've probably dealt with all three at the same time before if they all live together. Females that live together will usually end up synchronizing their periods for biological reasons unknown to me.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 7, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> You've probably dealt with all three at the same time before if they all live together. Females that live together will usually end up synchronizing their periods for biological reasons unknown to me.



Driving the men insane. It's as possible as some other traits :V


----------



## Willow (Jun 7, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> This thimble is almost overflowing with how much you care.
> 
> I like this button idea, but I doubt that it will go through.


It'll be just like the "thanks" button all over again I bet




Jashwa said:


> You've probably dealt with all three at the same time before if they all live together. Females that live together will usually end up synchronizing their periods for biological reasons unknown to me.


It's about the freakiest thing ever


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 7, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> You've probably dealt with all three at the same time before if they all live together. Females that live together will usually end up synchronizing their periods for biological reasons unknown to me.



Only two live together, thank fuck I have my own place.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 7, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> It's about the freakiest thing ever


Has anyone ever figured out why?


----------



## Willow (Jun 7, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Has anyone ever figured out why?


How females synchronize their periods? Not that I'm aware of

The only theory [that I just looked up] says that it has something to do with pheromones women release at their peak

But that's just a theory


----------



## Zontar (Jun 7, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Yes you read the title right, would the lady furries have periods? Would tampons exist? Would it be a human like period or not? Perhaps some species wont have periods?
> 
> In the two years I have been here on faf I have seen just about every question asked about furries and never seen this one addressed.
> 
> Discuss.



I dunno. How 'bout this one: would their snatches smell if they didn't wash 'em?

Damn you people.


----------



## Bittertooth (Jun 7, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Yes you read the title right, would the lady furries have periods? Would tampons exist? Would it be a human like period or not? Perhaps some species wont have periods?
> 
> In the two years I have been here on faf I have seen just about every question asked about furries and never seen this one addressed.
> 
> Discuss.


in idealistic fantasies, they wouldn't.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Jun 7, 2010)

No, just a heat cycle.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Jun 7, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> How females synchronize their periods? Not that I'm aware of
> 
> The only theory [that I just looked up] says that it has something to do with pheromones women release at their peak
> 
> But that's just a theory


 
We do, and it is from the phermones.
 and it leads to lots and lots of bitchfights.


----------



## Slyck (Jun 7, 2010)

You guys sure have a big pair of balls when you're on your period.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jun 7, 2010)

Slyck said:


> You *girls* sure have a big pair of balls when you're on your period.



Hmmm....Women on periods=scary D:

Good thing I can't get stabbed through the Internet.


----------



## Willow (Jun 7, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> We do, and it is from the phermones.
> and it leads to lots and lots of bitchfights.


It's the same pheromones that attract men right?



Slyck said:


> You guys sure have a big pair of balls when you're on your period.


Nah, I'm more like a quivering ball in the corner


----------



## vincentthethird (Jun 7, 2010)

This thread is like asking if Female dogs can have puppies. 

:/


----------



## Tycho (Jun 7, 2010)

Even if they didn't have periods I'm sure they'd find some excuse to turn into psychotic screaming bitches once a month or so.


----------



## Melo (Jun 7, 2010)

yes, they would. so would the males.

kind of like irl


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Jun 7, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> It's the same pheromones that attract men right?
> 
> 
> Nah, I'm more like a quivering ball in the corner


 

Yes. And the same ones that causes horses to be attracted to one another, and dogs, and foxes, and your precious wolves. Also the same ones that synchronize the heat cycles of most herd animals. [Put two mares together and both will be in heat at the same time.]


----------



## Willow (Jun 7, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> Yes. And the same ones that causes horses to be attracted to one another, and dogs, and foxes, and your precious wolves. Also the same ones that synchronize the heat cycles of most herd animals. [Put two mares together and both will be in heat at the same time.]


hehe, precious wolves

It's something animals have been doing for thousands of years, to increase the chances of reproducing
If one's fertile, they'll all be fertile


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Jun 7, 2010)

yep. and it makes it easier for the stallion to protect all of the foals [or wolf all pups etc] and helps to make it so they can move to safr areas to give birth. Also, because it's at the same time and in warm weatheer, the mothers can help eachother with the babies.

I know way too much about this for it to be normal


----------



## Ames (Jun 7, 2010)

You guys need to stop watching so much National Geographic.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Jun 7, 2010)

JamesB said:


> You guys need to stop watching so much National Geographic.


 
-doesn't have cable- 

ahhhh.....I want to be a veterinarian, and I rescue animals and do lots of medical work with them, so hat makes it okay...right? RIGHT?


----------



## Willow (Jun 7, 2010)

JamesB said:


> You guys need to stop watching so much National Geographic.


Don't really watch Nat Geo anymore, and I don't have cable in my room

Late night reading, that's what I blame it on


----------



## Ames (Jun 7, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Late night reading, that's what I blame it on



You spend your late nights reading about the reproductive cycles of certain animals? :V


----------



## Willow (Jun 8, 2010)

JamesB said:


> You spend your late nights reading about the reproductive cycles of certain animals? :V


Nah, just random shit, one thing leads to another, which leads to another, and BAM, you're reading about arousal


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 8, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Nah, just random shit, one thing leads to another, which leads to another, and BAM, you're reading about arousal


Umm...this post sounds a bit weird.


----------



## Willow (Jun 8, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Umm...this post sounds a bit weird.


Yea, because it is, I couldn't come up with a better example..it was actually about pheromones I was reading about


----------



## Ames (Jun 8, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Nah, just random shit, one thing leads to another, which leads to another, and BAM, you're reading about arousal



Ah.  Sounds exactly like my nights of procrastination.

Oh murr...


----------



## Oovie (Jun 8, 2010)

Ah, I'm just trying to imagine Hank Hill reading this thread for some reason. I'd love to see that.


----------



## Willow (Jun 8, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Ah.  Sounds exactly like my nights of procrastination.
> 
> Oh murr...


One of those late nights led to this fandom


----------



## FoxBody (Jun 8, 2010)

Holy Internets Batman! This is still going on?!?



Oovie said:


> Ah, I'm just trying to imagine Hank Hill reading this thread for some reason. I'd love to see that.



"BUHUHUHU OH GOD BOBBY" -Hank Hill

LOL


----------



## Ames (Jun 8, 2010)

Oovie said:


> Ah, I'm just trying to imagine Hank Hill reading this thread for some reason. I'd love to see that.



You asked for it.

[yt]VJr_u4fW3VI[/yt]


----------



## FoxBody (Jun 8, 2010)

^EPIC FUCKING WIN!!^


----------



## Oovie (Jun 8, 2010)

JamesB said:


> You asked for it.


No but I think it might be this one! GOT DANG IT BOBBEH!

[yt]6WmIo1eRaaM&feature=related[/yt]

Hank hates those furries you know.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jun 8, 2010)

Did you know dogs have periods at least bitches do. /thread

Also I agree with Zeke. Stop posting. It's like you're changing. We're loosing you randy. It feels like the dark side is taking you over. Desist and find your inner calm to return to what you once were.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 8, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> It's like *your *changing.


I am sad.


----------



## Ames (Jun 8, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I am sad.



Same here.  I would totally overlook anybody else who makes that mistake, but when Trpdwarf does it, it sticks out like a sore dick thumb.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jun 8, 2010)

"Would furries have periods?"

They won't if I can help it.


----------



## Wolfen Wolf (Jun 8, 2010)

This is slightly disturbing, lol.


----------



## TreacleFox (Jun 8, 2010)

I hate this thread...


----------



## Zseliq (Jun 8, 2010)

Humans have their periods monthly while most animals have them about twice a year. (African pygmy goats are an exception because the does come into heat monthly) Animals are receptive to becoming pregnant when they are in heat while humans can be come pregnant at any time, not just during our periods.


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 8, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> Humans have their periods monthly while most animals have them about twice a year. (African pygmy goats are an exception because the does come into heat monthly) Animals are receptive to becoming pregnant when they are in heat while humans can be come pregnant at any time, not just during our periods.



So humans are the real sluts of the fandom then? Excellent.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 8, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> Humans have their periods monthly while most animals have them about twice a year. (African pygmy goats are an exception because the does come into heat monthly) Animals are receptive to becoming pregnant when they are in heat while humans can be come pregnant at any time, not just during our periods.



Most guys I know wont have sex with a girl while they are "on the blob".

From what I was told a period happens because the egg that had been released and attached itself to the blood filled walls of the uterus had not been fertilized and therefore expelled from the body along with the blood in the walls of the uterus which is what the bleeding is. If this is the case I fail to see how a female can fall pregnant during a period. From my understanding a female can only fall pregnant in the time before a period.


----------



## Zseliq (Jun 8, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Most guys I know wont have sex with a girl while they are "on the blob".
> 
> From what I was told a period happens because the egg that had been released and attached itself to the blood filled walls of the uterus had not been fertilized and therefore expelled from the body along with the blood in the walls of the uterus which is what the bleeding is. If this is the case I fail to see how a female can fall pregnant during a period. From my understanding a female can only fall pregnant in the time before a period.


lol Blob.

A human can get pregnant anytime of the month, from what I understand.  When sperm meet an egg shit happens.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 8, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Did you know dogs have periods at least bitches do. /thread



Ugh.  Yes.  To owners of unspayed female dogs and white carpets: Serves you right, dumbasses.


----------



## Jakobean (Jun 8, 2010)

Yes, and I should know. My dog used to bleed all over the damn living room before we got her spayed.


----------



## MrBlack (Jun 8, 2010)

If they did, then it would be hilarious.  Imagine regular human PMSing chick.  Now picture Part animal PMSing chick with claws and sharp teeth. :U


----------



## Willow (Jun 8, 2010)

This thread is just ewww, really D:


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 8, 2010)

MrBlack said:


> If they did, then it would be hilarious.  Imagine regular human PMSing chick.  Now picture Part animal PMSing chick with claws and sharp teeth. :U



Holy.......guys would have to buy in a SWAT uniform and equipment or something.


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 8, 2010)

I'd want to be a reptile furry so I didn't. Dream come true.


----------



## Stormslegacy (Jun 8, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> lol Blob.
> 
> A human can get pregnant anytime of the month, from what I understand.  When sperm meet an egg shit happens.



Not really...you can only get pregnant when you ovulate, but the female body can store sperm for about a 7 day  window.  Combine that with the fact that most females are not regular, and it can *seem* like they can get preggers at any time, but really an egg is only available for a day or so in the body.  Ovulation *usually* occurs 14-16 days after the first day of your period.  

The period is one of the few times most women CAN'T get pregnant.  It's not the same thing as a heat.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 8, 2010)

Stormslegacy said:


> Not really...you can only get pregnant when you ovulate, but the female body can store sperm for about a 7 day  window.  Combine that with the fact that most females are not regular, and it can *seem* like they can get preggers at any time, but really an egg is only available for a day or so in the body.  Ovulation *usually* occurs 14-16 days after the first day of your period.
> 
> The period is one of the few times most women CAN'T get pregnant.  It's not the same thing as a heat.



I'm a guy and even I know how the female body works. That's why what she said sounded rather odd to me.


----------



## Browder (Jun 8, 2010)

Hey Randy! You inspired a thread!


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 9, 2010)

I am to believe with recent events that Randy has gone senile.

Randy needs to be put into a home and/or on medication for his dementia.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 9, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I am to believe with recent events that Randy has gone senile.
> 
> Randy needs to be put into a home and/or on medication for his dementia.



I am a very pissed off person and am at the point where I just don't care.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 9, 2010)

-whoops-


----------



## Ratte (Jun 9, 2010)

If it hasn't been said yet, which it probably has: furries are always on their period.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 9, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I am a very pissed off person and am at the point where I just don't care.


 
You care.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 9, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> You care.



If I cared I wouldn't have posted a dumb topic.


----------



## Ratte (Jun 9, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> If I cared I wouldn't have posted a dumb topic.


 
okay then


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 9, 2010)

Ratte said:


> okay then



As I said, I don't care much at the moment.


----------



## KaiserVadin (Jun 9, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Yes you read the title right, would the lady furries have periods? Would tampons exist? Would it be a human like period or not? Perhaps some species wont have periods?
> 
> In the two years I have been here on faf I have seen just about every question asked about furries and never seen this one addressed.
> 
> Discuss.


 Yes because its human organs with furry skin or something like that ...


----------



## Ratte (Jun 9, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> As I said, I don't care much at the moment.


 
you cared enough to reply


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 9, 2010)

Ratte said:


> you cared enough to reply


 
Meh, I did say I didn't care much.


Anyway, if this is so dumb how come it is still A: getting serious reply's and B: not locked? o.o


----------



## Ratte (Jun 9, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Meh, I did say I didn't care much.
> 
> 
> Anyway, if this is so dumb how come it is still A: getting serious *reply's* and B: not locked? o.o


 
...
...

really.


----------



## Syradact (Jun 9, 2010)

I don't want to think about female human periods, nor do I want to ponder furry periods. Out of sight, out of mind. Lalalalalalalaâ™«â™«


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 9, 2010)

Ratte said:


> ...
> ...
> 
> really.



There are some serious........well semi serious replies.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 9, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> There are some serious........well semi serious reply's.


 You're very thick, Randy. She was making fun of you for saying reply's instead of replies. Kind of like how you just did.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 9, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> You're very thick, Randy. She was making fun of you for saying reply's instead of replies. Kind of like how you just did.



No need for insults.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 9, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> No need for insults.


 That wasn't even me insulting you. That was just me pointing out something.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 9, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> That wasn't even me insulting you. That was just me pointing out something.





Jashwa said:


> *You're very thick, Randy.*



Looks like a small insult to me.

So, I messed up a spelling and didn't spot it, I have a lot on my mind.

Make fun of me all you want.


----------



## Tuqiri (Jun 9, 2010)

Hmm... Depends on how human or animal they are


----------



## Takoto (Jun 10, 2010)

Yeah... depending on species I guess.


----------



## Tony-the-Wolf (Jun 10, 2010)

Randy... why do all your threads make me won't to beat my self in the head with a shoe D:


----------



## Smelge (Jun 10, 2010)

This is just...

...wow...

...really?

Honestly, it amazes me that you feel the need to ask things like this? Why does it matter to you if a completely fictional creature dumps a litre of blood out of it's fictional vagina once a month? But if you really want a reply, most female animals do. It's the same process. Dogs get them. Cats get them. They're just a lot more subtle about it than humans. So yes, seeing as it's an animal/human mixture, they probably would.

But you still make me sick, OP. Sick.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 10, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> This is just...
> 
> ...wow...
> 
> ...



Cool.



Tony-the-Wolf said:


> Randy... why do all your threads make me  won't to beat my self in the head with a shoe D:



Poor shoe.


----------



## Willow (Jun 10, 2010)

And just when I thought this thread was dying


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 10, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> And just when I thought this thread was dying



I wish it did.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 10, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I wish it did.


 Why do you keep posting then?


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 10, 2010)

FoxBody said:


> I know female dogs bleed when it's that time for them. Happend to my lab before we had her fixed. She had to wear these diaper things. Man she looked funny, lol.



It reminds me of that episode on Family guy when Brian had to wear some diapers and Stewie was making fun of him xD
I'd laugh if I saw a dog in diapers.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 10, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Why do you keep posting then?



Umm, good question. This is now my last post in here.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 10, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Umm, good question. This is now my last post in here.


 
It would have been better if you announced the conclusion by NOT posting :V


----------



## Unsilenced (Jun 10, 2010)

What the fuck is this? 

I leave for a few days and come back, and fucking THIS? 

Goddamnit Randy.


----------



## anthroguy101 (Jun 14, 2010)

I hope somebody had the intelligence to mention the Estrous Cycle by now.


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Jun 14, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> ask the next furry bitch you see. k bro?


 

I pretty much love you and you're awesome lol


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 14, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> I hope somebody had the intelligence to mention the Estrous Cycle by now.


 People have; just not by name.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 14, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> I hope somebody had the intelligence to mention the Estrous Cycle by now.



why WHY did you go revive this thread? >:[


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 14, 2010)

Ew ew ew


----------



## Atrak (Jun 14, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> why WHY did you go revive this thread? >:[





RandyDarkshade said:


> Umm, good question. This is now my last post in here.



I see.


----------



## Sauvignon (Jun 14, 2010)

I don't think furries would have periods. I think they would have furriods.


----------



## Icky (Jun 14, 2010)

Reposting to say that this is still a terrible thread.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 14, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I see.


 


Icky said:


> Reposting to say that this is still a terrible thread.



Considering you two clearly dislike this thread it makes me wonder why you post in it.


----------



## Allamo Fox (Jun 14, 2010)

Oh god, I would hate to see any animal have a period, especially if it has claws and fangs!


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jun 14, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Ew ew ew



Yeah, as if male pooper wasn't nasty...


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 14, 2010)

I want this thread to live forever.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 15, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Ew ew ew


 You only think it's gross because it's a woman thing and you're the most homosexual person on the site.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 15, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> You only think it's gross because it's a woman thing and you're the most homosexual person on the earth.


 Fix'd


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 15, 2010)

Stop bumping the fucking thread!!

God damnit, I just bumped it. ._.


----------



## Tao (Jun 15, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> You only think it's gross because it's a woman thing and you're the most homosexual person on the site.


 
cause a woman bleeding out her vagina is totally a work of art

:V


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 15, 2010)

Tao said:


> cause a woman bleeding out her vagina is totally a work of art
> 
> :V


 My point is that Fuzzy would be scared of vaginas even if they weren't bleeding.


----------



## Tao (Jun 15, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> My point is that Fuzzy would be scared of vaginas even if they weren't bleeding.


 
Vaginas are icky


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 15, 2010)

Tao said:


> Vaginas are icky


 Fuck you they're awsum.  How would you like it if you came out of some fat, greasy guy's anus instead? >:[


----------



## Tao (Jun 15, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Fuck you they're awsum.  How would you like it if you came out of some fat, greasy guy's anus instead? >:[


 
I don't know cause my boyfriend's not some greasy fat guy. =)

Enjoy your fleshy meat flaps while I'm over here with my dicks. :V


----------



## desiring_change (Jun 15, 2010)

LOL, stupid, gynophobic fucking fur(fag)s.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 15, 2010)

Tao said:


> I don't know cause my boyfriend's not some greasy fat guy. =)
> 
> Enjoy your fleshy meat flaps while I'm over here with my dicks. :V



You forget that if it were not for women there wouldn't be any gay men to begin with.


----------



## desiring_change (Jun 15, 2010)

I've said it before, I'll say it again:

(And who knows? Maybe I won't get banned this time, since it does happen to be the truth.)

When Mel Gibson says, "Anuses, ewww! I hate gays!", that's condemned.

When stupid, gynophobic fur(fag)s say, "Vaginas, ewww! Girls are icky!", that's celebrated.

I could give you several dozen reason why I refuse, and will to my dying day, to self-identify as "furry".

Misogynist hypocrisy like the above would be near the top of my list.


----------



## Tally (Jun 15, 2010)

desiring_change said:


> (And who knows? Maybe I won't get banned this time, since it does happen to be the truth.)


 
If you get banned for doing something, it's best to not do it again.


----------



## Kobu (Jun 15, 2010)

So, this one time, I was browsing in The Den, and came across this thread.  I couldn't HELP but read.  But now I have no idea what to post.  

But as far as I know, periods are mostly a human thing.  I'd rather them not have them.  ;P


----------



## desiring_change (Jun 15, 2010)

Tally said:


> If you get banned for doing something, it's best to not do it again.


 
Being banned from a furry forum is something to be proud of, not ashamed.


----------



## Ames (Jun 15, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> You forget that if it were not for women there wouldn't be any gay men to begin with.


 
True dat.


----------



## SnowFox (Jun 15, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> why WHY did you go revive this thread? >:[


 
Because you should never be allowed to forget the shame you've brought upon yourself, and probably your family too :V


----------



## Atrak (Jun 15, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Considering you two clearly dislike this thread it makes me wonder why you post in it.



Clearly.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 15, 2010)

desiring_change said:


> LOL, stupid, gynophobic fucking fur(fag)s.


 
[This]


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 15, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> Because you should never be allowed to forget the shame you've brought upon yourself, and probably your family too :V


 This thread should be stickied to remind Randy of what's he's done for eternity.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 15, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> This thread should be stickied to remind Randy of what's he's done for eternity.



If this gets stickied, I'll sticky it in unmentionable ways to keep everyone out of it!


----------



## Atrak (Jun 15, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> If this gets stickied, I'll sticky it in unmentionable ways to keep everyone out of it!



You'll have a period in it? That might work.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 15, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> If this gets stickied, I'll sticky it in unmentionable ways to keep everyone out of it!


So you have a fetish for periods and that's why you made this thread? Didn't need to know that, Randy.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 15, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You'll have a period in it? That might work.


 
No, as far as I am aware males can't have periods. I'll have someone do it for me.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 15, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> So you have a fetish for periods and that's why you made this thread? Didn't need to know that, Randy.



Er no. But perhaps those who keep posting in this "terrible thread" are the ones with a period fetish. Ya know, seeing as they can't leave the thread alone.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 15, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Er no. But perhaps those who keep posting in this "terrible thread" are the ones with a period fetish. Ya know, seeing as they can't leave the thread alone.


 You mean, like you? You have the most posts in this thread.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 15, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> You mean, like you? You have the most posts in this thread.


 
I'm not the one who keeps reviving it. :/ 

And unlike some OP's, I tend to reply to posters in my threads while the threads are still active.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 15, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I'm not the one who keeps reviving it. :/
> 
> And unlike some OP's, I tend to reply to posters in my threads while the threads are still active.


 But you keep bumping it when you reply. Didn't you say that you were going to stop that?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 15, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> But you keep bumping it when you reply. Didn't you say that you were going to stop that?



Everyone bumps it when they reply. I don't think my replies make much difference.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 15, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Everyone bumps it when they reply. I don't think my replies make much difference.


 I don't know. If you weren't replying to me, then we wouldn't be having this conversation and keeping the thread up. New people might not see it and it may fade into obscurity. However, you're currently helping me accomplish my goal of keeping this thread alive and showing your shame to the masses.


----------



## mapdark (Jun 16, 2010)

......

eww..


Sorry but WHY would you wanna know about periods?!


----------



## Kusatsu (Jun 16, 2010)

I'd like to think that if furries existed,  since they're fucked-up hybrids they would all be sterile


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 16, 2010)

Kusatsu said:


> I'd like to think that if furries existed,  since they're fucked-up hybrids they would all be sterile


 We can only hope, or else the earth would get over-populated quickly. :V


----------



## Tycho (Jun 16, 2010)

I know I'm going to sentenced to death by firing squad for saying this, but

MORE LIKE
FURIOD
AMIRITE?

Yeah, I hate me too.


----------



## Willow (Jun 16, 2010)

Ty, you scare me sometimes


----------



## Tycho (Jun 16, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Ty, you scare me sometimes


 
Only sometimes?

I feel wounded.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 16, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Only sometimes?
> 
> I feel wounded.



Go take some furoids and maybe she'll be scared.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 16, 2010)

Ewww, people refer to Tycho as Ty? That reminds me of Ty Vulpine. You should get them to stop calling you that, Tych.


----------



## Glitch (Jun 16, 2010)

I am so late to this, but yeah, they would.
Mammals at least, seeing as they going into heat and do all of that fun stuff.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 16, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Ewww, people refer to Tycho as Ty? That reminds me of Ty Vulpine. You should get them to stop calling you that, Tych.



Yeah, he should attempt to control several people over the internet just to make you slightly less sad, Jash. You never had a problem with me calling him that.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 16, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Yeah, he should attempt to control several people over the internet just to make you slightly less sad, Jash. You never had a problem with me calling him that.



Double standards.


----------



## Willow (Jun 16, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Double standards.


 That's what I'm sensing


----------



## Tycho (Jun 16, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Ewww, people refer to Tycho as Ty? That reminds me of Ty Vulpine. You should get them to stop calling you that, Tych.


 
Except Ty Vulpine is gone :3 4EVARS

I think


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 16, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Yeah, he should attempt to control several people over the internet just to make you slightly less sad, Jash. You never had a problem with me calling him that.


 Honestly, I've never noticed you call him that. Maybe it's because I usually skim or tune your posts out. 


Tycho said:


> Except Ty Vulpine is gone :3 4EVARS
> 
> I think


Not from my heart. I'll miss that stupid bastard. He was fun to make angry.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 16, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Honestly, I've never noticed you call him that. Maybe it's because I usually skim or tune your posts out.



Then just skim/tune-out Willow's posts as well. And if we get everyone calling him that, the only person whose posts you'll read. Or else you'll learn to live with it.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 16, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Then just skim/tune-out Willow's posts as well. And if we get everyone calling him that, the only person whose posts you'll read. Or else you'll learn to live with it.


 But Willow actually makes good posts sometimes, why would I tune her out?


----------



## Atrak (Jun 16, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> But Willow actually makes good posts sometimes, why would I tune her out?



Because of the Ty. Or you could always learn to live with it.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 16, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Because of the Ty. Or you could always learn to live with it.


 Because I'm emotionally and mentally distraught right now? Yes, atrakaj, I'm having a nervous breakdown about this.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 16, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Because I'm emotionally and mentally distraught right now? Yes, atrakaj, I'm having a nervous breakdown about this.



Good to know.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 16, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Because I'm emotionally and mentally distraught right now? Yes, atrakaj, I'm having a nervous breakdown about this.



Just make sure it is a quiet one.


----------



## Summercat (Jun 16, 2010)

It appears this thread has run it's course.

*winces at pun*


----------

